# Can estp's be unathletic?



## The Wise (May 29, 2013)

Is it possible to be uncoordinated if you're an ESTP? every article and type description says you're the most coordinated type, but there has to be an exception ? thanks


----------



## jetplane48 (Jul 1, 2013)

Yeah, I'm living proof! Just kidding. Give us time to learn a certain sport or activity and we become godlike. I still suck at basketball (going strong for 2 years now and I'm decent to say the least) but there is so much room for improvement. 

That's just a general rule of thumb. Just because it says ESTPs are supposed to be the best at sports doesn't mean it's entirely true. It's just something that could be possible. Don't put people into boxes like that.


----------



## The Wise (May 29, 2013)

actually the point of my post was to disprove that stereotype


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not good at all sports. I can't ice skate or roller blade or ski. I don't know any nonathletic ESTP, but I'm sure they exist. With the Se and competitiveness, sports are generally irresistible. A ball goes by and embarrassingly enough, I have a strong urge to get the ball. Sports are tactile and fill my senses and push my body and has adventure. If an ESTP isn't strong in sports, something probably happened.


----------



## Fat Bozo (May 24, 2009)

Sure. If an ESTP doesn't ever do any athletics, don't train those muscles, etc. then they won't be athletic, or at least it would take them longer to get good at athletics if they decided to try after being dormant for a long time.


----------

